

Chatterous (YC W08) launches im/email/sms group API and widgets. - arasakik
http://chatterous.wordpress.com/2009/04/02/lots-of-new-stuff-to-report/

======
martian
If you want to have the HN chatroom always at your side when browsing HN... go
grab the GreaseMonkey HN toolkit, then copy paste this code at the end of the
file, but inside the last IF clause. No warranties expressed or implied. :-)

    
    
      var center = document.getElementsByTagName('center')[0];
      var tbl = document.getElementsByTagName('table')[0];
      tbl.setAttribute('width','100%');
      var chat = "<iframe width='100%' height='" + ( window.innerHeight - 20 ) 
      + "px' frameborder='0' scrolling='no' marginheight='0' marginwidth='0' "
      + "allowtransparency='true' src='http://chatterous.com/hnyc/embed/?" 
      + "bgcolor=FFF0DA&titlecolor=FF7800&linecolor=FFB547'></iframe>";
      center.innerHTML = "<table width='85%' cellpadding=0 cellspacing=0"
      + " border=0><tr><td valign='top' width='60%'>" + center.innerHTML 
      + "</td><td valign='top' width='40%'>" + chat + "</td></tr></table>";
    
    

(edited for formatting)

------
thorax
Chatterous has become essential for us really. Feels almost like a "utility"
at this point. Keep up the great work, guys.

We've been playing with the API-- at the moment we're using it to send SVN
commit notices and production code releases to our team. Seems cool so far.

~~~
mrtron
I don't know why we hadn't done this yet - but I am now sending svn commit
notices, website errors, and all of our other msgs to a Chatterous group.

It took 5 minutes, and is super handy.

------
jlees
Chatterous looks cool enough. But I'm sorry, as soon as I clicked through and
saw the default (Kubrick) Wordpress theme, I killed a kitten.

~~~
DTrejo
Think of all the features they pumped out instead of making a fancy looking
blog.

------
dshah
It might just be me, but it disappoints me a bit to see startups put blogs as
a sub-domain of WordPress.com. (WordPress itself is great, but it's much
better to use a sub-domain or sub-folder of the primary domain -- for
controlling the SEO).

So, I'd advise: blog.chatterous.com or chatterous.com/blog

It's not that expensive to do (even if you want to host at WordPress.com).
Should be standard practice for all YC startups.

------
dtap
The value of public embeddable chats, at least to me, is the ability to
participate without having to sign in for anything. Meebome works extremely
well for this.

A possible application to look into is integration with BlackBerry Messenger.
It is very powerful and would seem more appropriate for a chat session than
over SMS.

Good luck.

~~~
rantfoil
Yikes, Meebo Rooms is a UX disaster though. I tried using it on our
'maintenance page' once when we were upgrading our servers, and it was a
visual design abortion.

Definitely psyched about using Chatterous in the future.

Also, Campfire, watch out.

------
axod
>> "have switched our javascript/web clients from polling to comet long-
polling"

Congrats :) Very cool updates!

------
blader
Congratulations Kenshi and Wilkins!

------
charlesju
All I want is IRC compatibility.

------
liveink
w00t!!! Chatterous FTW

